# Hi IP list



## Hope412 (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi, Dave and I are unmatched IPs looking for a TS. We live near Sheffield in South Yorkshire. We're happy to travel reasonable distance.

Could someone advise me please on how to add our details to the UP list?

Many thanks.

Kathy x


----------

